# Anyone here had Rhinoplasty??



## ashsin

*Hello everyone.. just wondering how many people here have had a rhinoplasty done.. I am really looking into it as I have always hated how my nose looked but am a little skeptical.. Can anyone share some personal experiences regarding the same and give me info abt the post operative care and recovery time? Before and After pics would also be appreciated.. thanks soo much.. LOVE TPF!!!*


----------



## DanielleNY

yes and it was the best investment i have ever made in my life.........PM me


----------



## juicy couture jen

Is it true that when you get rhinoplasty, and if they have to break your nose during the procedure, you will get aches and pains on a rainy day??? Sorry if its a silly question, because I sprang my hand a few years ago, and I know bad weather is coming up when it starts to ache a little.


----------



## Zophie

I had my nose done over ten years ago.  I never not regretted it for a second!  I had to have mine broken and I haven't noticed any types of aches and pains on a rainy day.  It took about a week I think to recover enough to go back to work.  I had to have it redone a few months later due to the tip of my nose sagging down.   I think the sutures didn't hold or something.  That surgery was much easier to recover from since there was no bone breaking.  I'll try and find some before and after pics but I'll warn you the befores are pretty scary as they were taken when I was in my teens and sort of a gothy looking freaky kid.  

I had hated my nose for years.  In fact, I recall my dad asking a surgeon he knew about doing it and I think I was 12 at the time.  He said I was too young.  I had it done at 21 I believe.


----------



## ashsin

Yeah Im 22.. and Ive always hated my nose too.. it makes me soo self conscious.. I even suggested it to my mom but she thinks its not necessary.. however im working now and can pay for it on my own.. so i think the time has finallly come .. hehe


----------



## gymangel812

i will be in about 2 weeks, i'll let you know how it goes. i have a deviated septum among other things so i can't wait to not have an ugly nose.


----------



## DanielleNY

ashsin said:


> Yeah Im 22.. and Ive always hated my nose too.. it makes me soo self conscious.. I even suggested it to my mom but she thinks its not necessary.. however im working now and can pay for it on my own.. so i think the time has finallly come .. hehe


 

i was 22 when i had mine done........im 23 now..........my whole family was totally against it as well........so i saved up every penny i could to pay for it myself......it just meant that much more

if it something YOU really want to do, dont be discouraged if others do not agree


----------



## Japster

I had my rhinoplasty when I was 19.  I had a very wide bridge, breathing problems and a deviated septum.  The after surgery was rough- vomiting from the anesethia, throwing up a lot of blood from the draining....I had minimal bruising, mostly just blood in my eyes that took 2-3 weeks to heal.
I would do it again in a heartbeat, I'm very happy with the results.



juicy couture jen said:


> Is it true that when you get rhinoplasty, and if they have to break your nose during the procedure, you will get aches and pains on a rainy day??


 
I have not found this to be true.


----------



## Zophie

my family was against it too, especially my mom.  I charged it on my credit card.  I didn't care if I had to sell plasma to pay for it, I was having it done!  After I took the bandages off my mom actually liked the way it looked.  She is just very against plastic surgery.


----------



## lexxx0890

^^zoophie and danielle do yall have pictures of your rhinoplasty that you could send me? or the names of your doctors?? thanks!


----------



## Zophie

I had mine done by Dr. Graham at Ochsner Clinic in New Orleans.  That was years ago though so I'm not sure if he's still there.


----------



## flojo1985

DanielleNY said:


> yes and it was the best investment i have ever made in my life.........PM me


where did you get it done??? pm me also


----------



## jeejee2013

Hey, I had mine done when I was 21 and I am going back for revision. Although I wish I had done more reseach about using silicone implants (my skin is thinning a little on the bridge and you can see the outline when I pull my skin or scrunch my nose), I don't regret having had it done and now I know what I really want aesthetically. People often are very against it because it's not 'natural,' but I think it's a little judgmental to tell someone what they can and cannot do with their bodies. I have a lot more confidence now than ever before. But plastic surgery can be addictive so you do need to be realistic. The danger is that after a couple months when you forget all of the swelling and discomfort and your nose starts to look really good and you get compliments, you start to wonder whether your eyes or chin could use a little work, too.


----------



## hondabar88

Hello there, I am going for my rhinoplasty in Dec 2013. I am doing it with Dr Kim Byung Gun of BK Plastic Surgery Hospital. I did my liposuction and tummy tuck with him. He is a very experienced doctor and I am really impressed with the speed of diagnosis of problematic areas. You can try him but first talk to him over the internet before you make a decision. You should also send him photos of your problem area so he can diagnose properly.
*
*


----------



## cheerbaaby95

hondabar88 said:


> Hello there, I am going for my rhinoplasty in Dec 2013. I am doing it with Dr Kim Byung Gun of BK Plastic Surgery Hospital. I did my liposuction and tummy tuck with him. He is a very experienced doctor and I am really impressed with the speed of diagnosis of problematic areas. You can try him but first talk to him over the internet before you make a decision. You should also send him photos of your problem area so he can diagnose properly.
> *
> *


Hello, (: I'm also wanting to go to Korea for a rhinoplasty. I'd love to trade info with you. I was looking at JW plastic surgery, and Cinderella plastic surgery.  I didn't know about BK surgery.
 It is definitely not easy looking for a doctor.


----------



## tergal

yes great investment


----------



## hondabar88

cheerbaaby95 said:


> Hello, (: I'm also wanting to go to Korea for a rhinoplasty. I'd love to trade info with you. I was looking at JW plastic surgery, and Cinderella plastic surgery.  I didn't know about BK surgery.
> It is definitely not easy looking for a doctor.


Hi there,

Sure please trade info with me. Dr Kim is very safe. I have done tummy tuck and liposuction with him. Also the consultants can speak English, so I have no problems. It is just the pain we need to bear for the first few days. I emailed him and talked to him for nearly 2 years before I embark on my cosmetic surgery after I gave birth.


----------



## hondabar88

Hey there,

Shall we go together? I am doing mine end of Dec 2013. It would be fun to have someone doing the same thing. Dr Kim is okay, but you can check out other doctors. I am doing with Dr Kim.

Regards,
Karen Lee


----------



## sinny1

I had Rhinoplasty done when I was 17 due to an accident I had when I was 4.  The experience was not bad at all, I did have a small scar revision done at the same time so I was a little nervous being so young. The anesthesia wasnt as scary as I thought. I had some small bruising around the eyes for about a week. Just make sure you have help as you do not want to bend down, and be moving around too much for first couple of days. It took a year for my nose to fully  get as great as it would. I obviously had this done for injury that occured to me, but It was a great investment and experience because it boosted my self esteem, and nothing beats that!


----------



## theuglyduckling

Has anyone had rhinoplasty with rib cartilage instead of the usual? It's supposedly permanent but it is really expensive. One clinic boasts that this is a better option but other clinics (who don't offer it) say this is all just a hype for popularity. Please tell me what you think! Thanks.


----------



## MyDeepestSecret

has anybody got their nose bridge to become higher thru fat graft or dermis? was the result as good and is it permanent? I wish to make my nose just a small bit higher but I dnt want silicon or forign materials inside my face.


----------



## dor3mi

Hi everyone,

I'm not sure if this thread is still active but I really want to get rhinoplasty & fat graft done. I've been thinking about getting it for so long and I've been feeling self conscious about my nose since forever. Does anyone has any experience regarding these procedures that they can please share?

Has anyone had rhino/fat graft done at Regen? Thanks.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

I had my rhinoplasty when I turned 18  ( It was my birthday gift from my mom) 3 years later I still check out at my nose in the mirror and think how absolutely perfect it looks! I had a phenomenal experience


----------



## shinyglittery

MyLuxuryDiary said:


> I had my rhinoplasty when I turned 18  ( It was my birthday gift from my mom) 3 years later I still check out at my nose in the mirror and think how absolutely perfect it looks! I had a phenomenal experience



I'm so happy for you ^_^ i want to have an experience like that too!


----------



## vian

MyLuxuryDiary said:


> I had my rhinoplasty when I turned 18  ( It was my birthday gift from my mom) 3 years later I still check out at my nose in the mirror and think how absolutely perfect it looks! I had a phenomenal experience



Hi, can you share more on your rhinoplasty experience?  Which Korea clinic you went to? My fren's cousin's husband did his double eye lid surgery in Item Clinic and I also met the markeyting manager - Elaine. She consulted me in sg and recommend me to do a rhino and fat graft injection on my face. Their doctors will come ocassionally to JB or KL to provide free consultation. I have booked an appointment to see Dr. Kim. I am still a little scare to make decision as I haven't did a very thorough research yet. My concern is what if the outcome is not good? 

I consulted Dr. Leslie Kuek in Sg. He is a very famous plastic surgeon. But he only told me I just need a simple silicone implant. However I told him my nose was too short and is there any way to lengthen it. He said my skin was too thin hence he suggested that I put implant firat and wait for my skin to stretch for two years then consider lengthening the nose. Anyway, I saw he has filler on nose that can last a patient for a few years. I checked with the nurse today. I am considering if I should see how is my nose looklike after the filler and then decide which type of nose is suitable to my face overall feature.

Of course when I googled Korean plastic surgery clinics like Item clinic & Wonjin Medical,  I was so tempted to do the rhino which is so perfectly done by other patients in their website. 

I am planning to go during spring next year for my rhino in Korea and probably a v line face contouring.  Temporary,  I am thinking to have a filler on my nose first. What do u guys think? I am so indecisive now.


----------



## yuqin0708

vian said:


> Hi, can you share more on your rhinoplasty experience?  Which Korea clinic you went to? My fren's cousin's husband did his double eye lid surgery in Item Clinic and I also met the markeyting manager - Elaine. She consulted me in sg and recommend me to do a rhino and fat graft injection on my face. Their doctors will come ocassionally to JB or KL to provide free consultation. I have booked an appointment to see Dr. Kim. I am still a little scare to make decision as I haven't did a very thorough research yet. My concern is what if the outcome is not good?
> 
> I consulted Dr. Leslie Kuek in Sg. He is a very famous plastic surgeon. But he only told me I just need a simple silicone implant. However I told him my nose was too short and is there any way to lengthen it. He said my skin was too thin hence he suggested that I put implant firat and wait for my skin to stretch for two years then consider lengthening the nose. Anyway, I saw he has filler on nose that can last a patient for a few years. I checked with the nurse today. I am considering if I should see how is my nose looklike after the filler and then decide which type of nose is suitable to my face overall feature.
> 
> Of course when I googled Korean plastic surgery clinics like Item clinic & Wonjin Medical,  I was so tempted to do the rhino which is so perfectly done by other patients in their website.
> 
> I am planning to go during spring next year for my rhino in Korea and probably a v line face contouring.  Temporary,  I am thinking to have a filler on my nose first. What do u guys think? I am so indecisive now.


Hi, Vian, I've booked my tickets to Seoul April next year for rhino, we can go together if you don't mind. but i havn't decided which dr. to go to, i have some options though:
dr jung from Shimmian
Dr, kim from Item (i heard he used to work for BK)
Dr. &#21556;&#33635;&#28949;from O & Young
I'm also considering what material should be used for my nose, coz I don't want foreign materials, so maybe filler or rib


----------



## vian

yuqin0708 said:


> Hi, Vian, I've booked my tickets to Seoul April next year for rhino, we can go together if you don't mind. but i havn't decided which dr. to go to, i have some options though:
> dr jung from Shimmian
> Dr, kim from Item (i heard he used to work for BK)
> Dr. &#21556;&#33635;&#28949;from O & Young
> I'm also considering what material should be used for my nose, coz I don't want foreign materials, so maybe filler or rib



Hi yuqin,

I am also looking for a companion in Korea to do plastic surgery. It is very scary if I go myself since I don't know how to speak their language there. Which date you have booked your ticket and for how long? Which airline and hotel you booked?

Yes, I saw from their website's dr profile mentioned that Dr. Kim from Item Clinic is the former director of BK. Dr. Chung from Item also a former director from BK. Dr. Oh Min also a former director of Grend. So I feel more confident now. I saw their patient included Peggy Heng the blogger used to featured on The New Paper for their plastic surgery. Honestly I didn't see a big difference as compared to her old photos. However I didn't expect my face to be totally change into another look. I just want a beautiful nose. I am still thinking if I should do V line face contour as it look quite a big operation.  I have double eyelid but it look a littke sleepy as I have some too thick upper eyelid so I want to cut some ft from the upper eyelid.  I prefer their other patient's before and after story. You can visit their english website to see. Anyway, I think I will go down to JB on 29 Nov for the consultation with Dr. Kim. If you are keen, you can go with me. I am following Elaine's assistant to there since I don't know how to go. Did u meet Elaine? They have an office in sg. I asked why Dr. Kim is not coming to sg to give consultation.  She said because the doctors here are jealous. I guess sg don't allow Korean plastic surgeon to provide consultation here.


----------



## saphireeni

I've heard nothing but bad things about BK and Grand - so why would two doctors from both clinics be a good thing? 

I need nose revision, so I'm being very careful. Please share any information if you have. Is Item popular with locals?


----------



## yuqin0708

vian said:


> Hi yuqin,
> 
> I am also looking for a companion in Korea to do plastic surgery. It is very scary if I go myself since I don't know how to speak their language there. Which date you have booked your ticket and for how long? Which airline and hotel you booked?
> 
> Yes, I saw from their website's dr profile mentioned that Dr. Kim from Item Clinic is the former director of BK. Dr. Chung from Item also a former director from BK. Dr. Oh Min also a former director of Grend. So I feel more confident now. I saw their patient included Peggy Heng the blogger used to featured on The New Paper for their plastic surgery. Honestly I didn't see a big difference as compared to her old photos. However I didn't expect my face to be totally change into another look. I just want a beautiful nose. I am still thinking if I should do V line face contour as it look quite a big operation.  I have double eyelid but it look a littke sleepy as I have some too thick upper eyelid so I want to cut some ft from the upper eyelid.  I prefer their other patient's before and after story. You can visit their english website to see. Anyway, I think I will go down to JB on 29 Nov for the consultation with Dr. Kim. If you are keen, you can go with me. I am following Elaine's assistant to there since I don't know how to go. Did u meet Elaine? They have an office in sg. I asked why Dr. Kim is not coming to sg to give consultation.  She said because the doctors here are jealous. I guess sg don't allow Korean plastic surgeon to provide consultation here.


Hi, Vian
I've booked my tickets already, I'll stay in Seoul from 2nd April to 10thApril, So far I havn't decided on the hotel. but the fact is, I'm not living in Sg, I live in Europe, so we won't go to Seoul together, anyway we can meet there and share experience.  and I can't go with you for the consultation with Dr. Kim because of my resident location, even though I'm quite keen to.  but will you share your experience after you consult Dr. Kim in JB? I will appreciate it very much , as all other forumers do!


----------



## yuqin0708

saphireeni said:


> I've heard nothing but bad things about BK and Grand - so why would two doctors from both clinics be a good thing?
> 
> I need nose revision, so I'm being very careful. Please share any information if you have. Is Item popular with locals?


your logic makes sense, really. but I don't think the bad things of big clinics is due to the skill of doctors but other factors: too many patients so the rate of failure is higher, or the "swap" of surgeon during the surgery (I don't know if it's true, i just heard about it).   I am really not sure about whether Item is popular with locals, it's just their website "seems" professional and clear.  I also need opinions from all of you.


----------



## yuqin0708

Zizen said:


> when i was 25, i had tip plasty and my sister had rhinoplasty (augmentation bridge) in 27 years. we love our choice and life!


Hi, Zizen , can you tell us where did you do the tip plasty and your sister's rhinoplasty?


----------



## hondabar88

cheerbaaby95 said:


> Hello, (: I'm also wanting to go to Korea for a rhinoplasty. I'd love to trade info with you. I was looking at JW plastic surgery, and Cinderella plastic surgery.  I didn't know about BK surgery.
> It is definitely not easy looking for a doctor.


Hello Cheerbaaby95,

Yes, it took me nearly 2 years to decide on going to Korea and BK Plastic Surgery. I am comfortable with the clinic because they have English-speaking consultants and Dr Kim speaks perfect English and is also a Singaporean Permanent Resident. What makes it even better is that we can get good after-care back in Singapore. You must be able to communicate properly with the doctor so that he can do a good job. 

I am going to do a V-line and my eyes sometime in Dec 2013. I will trade photos with you. Hopefully, I will look very good after the operations.

Cheers.


----------



## Glam.it

Zizen said:


> when i was 25, i had tip plasty and my sister had rhinoplasty (augmentation bridge) in 27 years. we love our choice and life!



Can you tell me more about tip plasty? Especially about recovery time?
I had my nose done at 18, i was young and not critical(and my mom was really against it) and only had my brigde filed down ( I had the typical blonde girl-bump). Now while the bridge is def good,  the tip looks oversized and so my nose is still (less than before) in my way. I've been thinking about it for a long time, but as PS is not accepted in my family, I want more info before I make an appointment


----------



## Onye54

Ok I've been researching for a while cause I've hated my nose as long as I can remember...the only problem is I heard that being African means the skin is thicker and a lot of surgeons don't know how to operate on African or people of African descent for this reason...

Help?


----------



## Deleted member 448829

You could try Wonjin. I wouldn't recommend them for anything BUT nose jobs, though, so if you get something else, I'd go to a different clinic. I, too, had a really thick nose (way thicker than the average Asian or white person) and they did a really good job of making it as small as possible. 



Onye54 said:


> Ok I've been researching for a while cause I've hated my nose as long as I can remember...the only problem is I heard that being African means the skin is thicker and a lot of surgeons don't know how to operate on African or people of African descent for this reason...
> 
> Help?


----------



## Deetrain

DanielleNY said:


> yes and it was the best investment i have ever made in my life.........PM me


How do I  PM you?


----------



## Deetrain

ladybugz said:


> You could try Wonjin. I wouldn't recommend them for anything BUT nose jobs, though, so if you get something else, I'd go to a different clinic. I, too, had a really thick nose (way thicker than the average Asian or white person) and they did a really good job of making it as small as possible.


Ladybugs can I see your nose results?


----------



## sundaelove

ashsin said:


> *Hello everyone.. just wondering how many people here have had a rhinoplasty done.. I am really looking into it as I have always hated how my nose looked but am a little skeptical.. Can anyone share some personal experiences regarding the same and give me info abt the post operative care and recovery time? Before and After pics would also be appreciated.. thanks soo much.. LOVE TPF!!!*


Agree with everyone here that rhinoplasty is the best investment!


----------



## BauHausFrau

I had it done about 10 years ago. Happiest plastic surgery decision so far. I remember being so scared and then it was no big deal at all. It was uncomfortable for a few days because I had splints up my nostrils, but all the bandages & the cast came off in a week or less and I never thought about it again. Mine was a big job too. I had a bump in the bridge, so they had to break my nose & give me a new bridge & tip. By now it's starting to need a redo though because the new septum is starting to deviate like the original one did. One nostril keeps getting smaller inside.


----------



## BauHausFrau

Onye54 said:


> Ok I've been researching for a while cause I've hated my nose as long as I can remember...the only problem is I heard that being African means the skin is thicker and a lot of surgeons don't know how to operate on African or people of African descent for this reason...
> 
> Help?



Have you thought about going to South America? Some of the best facial plastic surgeons in the world are in Brazil, and I know Colombia & Argentina are known to have a lot of great doctors for rhinoplasty. Plus, they should have a lot of experience with women who have similar skin.


----------



## Cjiedxi

Zophie said:


> I had my nose done over ten years ago.  I never not regretted it for a second!  I had to have mine broken and I haven't noticed any types of aches and pains on a rainy day.  It took about a week I think to recover enough to go back to work.  I had to have it redone a few months later due to the tip of my nose sagging down.   I think the sutures didn't hold or something.  That surgery was much easier to recover from since there was no bone breaking.  I'll try and find some before and after pics but I'll warn you the befores are pretty scary as they were taken when I was in my teens and sort of a gothy looking freaky kid.
> 
> I had hated my nose for years.  In fact, I recall my dad asking a surgeon he knew about doing it and I think I was 12 at the time.  He said I was too young.  I had it done at 21 I believe.


Helllo which doctor did you do it at


----------



## Cjiedxi

If anyone knows any good japan doctors can you please message me


----------



## br00kelynx

I recommend going on realself.com to look at reviews. I am in LA so I went to Dr. Grigoryants. Best results in my opinion. I wish I had done it sooner!!


----------



## xShoppingAddict

br00kelynx said:


> I recommend going on realself.com to look at reviews. I am in LA so I went to Dr. Grigoryants. Best results in my opinion. I wish I had done it sooner!!


Are you asian ? I've head great reviews about Dr. Grigoryants but mostly from caucasian  I tried researching asian rhino with him but not many results, one member said she went to consult him but he recommended she checks out doctors in South Korea because he doesn't have much experience with asian rhino... :/


----------



## jadej86

Anyone here undergone rhinoplasty from Toronto, Canada? I'm looking for the best rhinoplasty expert in this locality. Please help to find one!! Also, about the pricing. Is it expensive in Canada?


----------



## cafecreme15

Any recommendations for doctors in NYC? I have wanted a nose job since I was 13, and I have not yet worked up the courage to do it because of a bad reaction I had to anesthesia from wisdom tooth surgery years ago. I keep telling myself I should at least schedule a consultation, but I don't know where to start!


----------



## pinky7129

cafecreme15 said:


> Any recommendations for doctors in NYC? I have wanted a nose job since I was 13, and I have not yet worked up the courage to do it because of a bad reaction I had to anesthesia from wisdom tooth surgery years ago. I keep telling myself I should at least schedule a consultation, but I don't know where to start!



Look up dr navin Mehta. I've been going to him for years as he's a throat/nose/ear specialist


----------



## cafecreme15

pinky7129 said:


> Look up dr navin Mehta. I've been going to him for years as he's a throat/nose/ear specialist


Thank you! I'm also just nervous in general how the surgery would go - one of my dear friends got a nose job a few years ago and it was botched horribly.


----------

